# CHE SCHIFO



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Queste sono le cosa che mi fanno diventare una bestia feroce:

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/s...daassociare/visualizza_new.html_43961189.html


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

altro che castrazioni chimica.
Fisica e stop


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Basterebbe questa ... una piccola fatta per il loro attrezzo


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2008)

Ma io li impalerei...


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Aprile 2008)

*Anch'io mozzerei loro...*

...l'aggeggio che hanno in mezzo alle gambe...però sto riflettendo su una cosa. L'omosessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" e quindi è interessato alle persone dello stesso sesso. Il bisessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ad entrambi i sessi. Il pedofilo ha più di qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ai pischelli. NON dico che sia l'identica cosa ma...perchè lasciamo correre i "problemucci" dei primi due e condanniamo gli ultimi? E' vero, i minori sono minori e spesso inconsenzienti...tratti nelle trappole da 'sti basatrdi...però...è una loro devianza...una delle tante che il sesso offre.
Comunque, li decapiterei 'sti zozzoni che approcciano bimbi.
Air


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...l'aggeggio che hanno in mezzo alle gambe...però sto riflettendo su una cosa. L'omosessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" e quindi è interessato alle persone dello stesso sesso. Il bisessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ad entrambi i sessi. *Il pedofilo ha più di qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ai pischelli.*NON dico che sia l'identica cosa ma...perchè lasciamo correre i "problemucci" dei primi due e condanniamo gli ultimi? E' vero, i minori sono minori e spesso inconsenzienti...tratti nelle trappole da 'sti basatrdi...però...è una loro devianza...una delle tante che il sesso offre.
> Comunque, li decapiterei 'sti zozzoni che approcciano bimbi.
> Air



Non solo, molestano anche le bambine, a loro piace, sono attratti dall'innocenza, l'infazia di maschi e femmine


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...l'aggeggio che hanno in mezzo alle gambe...però sto riflettendo su una cosa. L'omosessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" e quindi è interessato alle persone dello stesso sesso. Il bisessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ad entrambi i sessi. Il pedofilo ha più di qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ai pisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


air ma che c.... dici???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi stai paragonando l'omosessualità alla pedofilia???
stai scherzando, vero???


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2008)

L'essere consenziente dell'ALTRO/A fa TUTTA la differenza, direi......






E' la ragione per cui un uomo e una donna possono fare sesso come e quanto vogliono, ma la legge CONDANNA la VIOLENZA...e io pure.


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...l'aggeggio che hanno in mezzo alle gambe...però sto riflettendo su una cosa. L'omosessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" e quindi è interessato alle persone dello stesso sesso. Il bisessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ad entrambi i sessi. Il pedofilo ha più di qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ai pischelli. NON dico che sia l'identica cosa ma...perchè lasciamo correre i "problemucci" dei primi due e condanniamo gli ultimi? E' vero, i minori sono minori e spesso inconsenzienti...tratti nelle trappole da 'sti basatrdi...però...è una loro devianza...una delle tante che il sesso offre.
> Comunque, li decapiterei 'sti zozzoni che approcciano bimbi.
> Air


Marco, c'è una gran bella differenza tra omosessuali, bisessuali e PEDOFILI!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Aprile 2008)

*Forse...*

...mi sono spiegato male...mi pare d'aver fatto capire che anch'io non li ritengo la stessa cosa.
Mi stavo solo domandando il perchè non consideriamo i pedofili come sessualmente deviati, come lo sono i gay ed i bsx, anche se quest'ultimi due sono "innoqui".
Innoqui mica troppo: recentemente ho parcheggiato in una zona frequentata da omosessuali, nelle immediate vicinanze di un'azienda ove mi sarei dovuto recare. Per questioni tecniche, ho preferito lasciare l'auto fuori dal parcheggio aziendale. Il tempo di scendere e mi sono ritrovato un tizio sulla sessantina con il bigolo di fuori...quindi, scusate ma non mi va di dire che sono innoqui anche se, ripeto, c'è differenza. Ognuno ha la propria preferenza sessuale, sicuramente a seguito di un disguido ormonale o un disguido psicologico (per non dire che sono malati).
Air


----------



## brugola (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever;219874. Il tempo di scendere e mi sono ritrovato un tizio sulla sessantina con il bigolo di fuori[/quote ha detto:
			
		

> eri rimasto senza sigarette??


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...l'aggeggio che hanno in mezzo alle gambe...però sto riflettendo su una cosa. L'omosessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" e quindi è interessato alle persone dello stesso sesso. Il bisessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ad entrambi i sessi. Il pedofilo ha più di qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ai pischelli. NON dico che sia l'identica cosa ma...perchè lasciamo correre i "problemucci" dei primi due e condanniamo gli ultimi? E' vero, i minori sono minori e spesso inconsenzienti...tratti nelle trappole da 'sti basatrdi...però...è una loro devianza...una delle tante che il sesso offre.
> Comunque, li decapiterei 'sti zozzoni che approcciano bimbi.
> Air


 
gli omosessuali non hanno nessun problemuccio e spero davvero di non avere capito bene il senso del discorso perchè quello che hai scritto sarebbe allucinante


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...l'aggeggio che hanno in mezzo alle gambe...però sto riflettendo su una cosa. *L'omosessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" e quindi è interessato alle persone dello stesso sesso*. Il bisessuale ha qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ad entrambi i sessi. Il pedofilo ha più di qualche "problemuccio" ed è interessato ai pischelli. NON dico che sia l'identica cosa ma...perchè lasciamo correre i "problemucci" dei primi due e condanniamo gli ultimi? E' vero, i minori sono minori e spesso inconsenzienti...tratti nelle trappole da 'sti basatrdi...però...è una loro devianza...una delle tante che il sesso offre.
> Comunque, li decapiterei 'sti zozzoni che approcciano bimbi.
> Air


Ciao Air...scusa, ma cosa intendi con "problemuccio"?


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi sono spiegato male...mi pare d'aver fatto capire che anch'io non li ritengo la stessa cosa.
> Mi stavo solo domandando il perchè non consideriamo i pedofili come sessualmente deviati, come lo sono i gay ed i bsx, anche se quest'ultimi due sono "innoqui".
> Innoqui mica troppo: recentemente ho parcheggiato in una zona frequentata da omosessuali, nelle immediate vicinanze di un'azienda ove mi sarei dovuto recare. Per questioni tecniche, ho preferito lasciare l'auto fuori dal parcheggio aziendale. Il tempo di scendere e mi sono ritrovato un tizio sulla sessantina con il bigolo di fuori...quindi, scusate ma non mi va di dire che sono innoqui anche se, ripeto, c'è differenza. Ognuno ha la propria preferenza sessuale, sicuramente a seguito di un disguido ormonale o un disguido psicologico (per non dire che sono malati).
> Air


Ti sei avventurato in un terreno scivolosissimo.
Forse ho capito cosa vuoi dire tu, ma hai usato parole sbagliate.
E poi i gay non sono affatto dei deviati.
I pedofili invece sono dei malati mentali, le loro non sono preferenze sessuali ma vere e proprie patologie.
Vanno curati...anche se io personalmente li ammazzerei a badilate tutti quanti!!

Recentemente ho visto un film che mi è piaciuto moltissimo. Si intitola "Hard candy" Quando l'ho visto io non era ancora stato doppiato in italiano ma c'erano i sottotitoli nella nostra lingua. E' la storia di una quattordicenne che viene adescata su internet (chattando) da un fotografo trentenne. Si incontrano e lui la porta a casa sua...da li a poco inizia l'incubo...ma non per lei, bensì per il malcapitato pedofilo. E' la storia di cappuccetto rosso al contrario. Bellissimo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi sono spiegato male...mi pare d'aver fatto capire che anch'io non li ritengo la stessa cosa.
> Mi stavo solo domandando il perchè non consideriamo i pedofili come sessualmente deviati, come lo sono i gay ed i bsx, anche se quest'ultimi due sono "innoqui".
> Innoqui mica troppo: recentemente ho parcheggiato in una zona frequentata da omosessuali, nelle immediate vicinanze di un'azienda ove mi sarei dovuto recare. Per questioni tecniche, ho preferito lasciare l'auto fuori dal parcheggio aziendale. Il tempo di scendere e mi sono ritrovato un tizio sulla sessantina con il bigolo di fuori...quindi, scusate ma non mi va di dire che sono innoqui anche se, ripeto, c'è differenza. Ognuno ha la propria preferenza sessuale, sicuramente a seguito di un disguido ormonale o un disguido psicologico (per non dire che sono malati).
> Air


t'incazzi se ti dico che si scrive innocuo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












air ma cosa dici???
deviazioni???
i gay hanno una sessualità diversa dalla tua che non lede la libertà e sfrutta l'ingenuità di un bambino, zozzandone e umiliandone lo spirito e il corpo.
caccia un negroni và, che mi hai fatto arrabbiare


----------



## Iris (2 Aprile 2008)

*Air*

La pedofilia è un reato.
L'omossessualità è un modo di essere.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi sono spiegato male...mi pare d'aver fatto capire che anch'io non li ritengo la stessa cosa.
> Mi stavo solo domandando il perchè non consideriamo i pedofili come sessualmente deviati, come lo sono i gay ed i bsx, anche se quest'ultimi due sono "innoqui".
> Innoqui mica troppo: recentemente ho parcheggiato in una zona frequentata da omosessuali, nelle immediate vicinanze di un'azienda ove mi sarei dovuto recare. Per questioni tecniche, ho preferito lasciare l'auto fuori dal parcheggio aziendale. Il tempo di scendere e *mi sono ritrovato un tizio sulla sessantina con il bigolo di fuori*...quindi, scusate ma non mi va di dire che sono innoqui anche se, ripeto, c'è differenza. Ognuno ha la propria preferenza sessuale, sicuramente a seguito di un disguido ormonale o un disguido psicologico (per non dire che sono malati).
> Air


Il problema di quello non era l'omosessualità se mai l'esibizionismo...che può avere anche un "normalissimo" etero (ne son piene le cronache quotidiane)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è che tutti gli omosessuali van in giro col bigolo di fuori appena vedono un uomo eh!


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema di quello non era l'omosessualità se mai l'esibizionismo...che può avere anche un "normalissimo" etero (ne son piene le cronache quotidiane)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perdipiù, da quello che ho capito, quel signore di professione si prostituisce...quindi "giustamente" stava mostrando la sua mercanzia.
Perchè, le prostitute femmine cosa fanno? Anche loro poveracce sono mezze nude ai bordi delle strade (e riperto, poveracce...ogni volta che le vedo mi si stringe il cuore a pensare a quello che devono fare e al freddo che prendono).


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi sono spiegato male...mi pare d'aver fatto capire che anch'io non li ritengo la stessa cosa.
> Mi stavo solo domandando il perchè non consideriamo i pedofili come sessualmente deviati, come lo sono i gay ed i bsx, anche se quest'ultimi due sono "innoqui".
> Innoqui mica troppo: recentemente ho parcheggiato in una zona frequentata da omosessuali, nelle immediate vicinanze di un'azienda ove mi sarei dovuto recare. Per questioni tecniche, ho preferito lasciare l'auto fuori dal parcheggio aziendale. Il tempo di scendere e mi sono ritrovato un tizio sulla sessantina con il bigolo di fuori...quindi, scusate ma non mi va di dire che sono innoqui anche se, ripeto, c'è differenza. Ognuno ha la propria preferenza sessuale, sicuramente a seguito di un disguido ormonale o un disguido psicologico (per non dire che sono malati).
> Air


Ah no, pardon...non è detto che si prostituisse...in ogni modo ha ragione Fedifrago, si tratta di semplice esibizionismo...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

Marco, io per 'sessualmente deviato' intendo altro.....


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2008)

raga..accanto all'istituto dove lavoro c'è un negozio di fumetti.

il proprietario è stato condannato per pedofilia.aveva abbordato due ragazzi nel nel negozio-

ebbene, non solo questi ha avuto una condanna lievissima di pochi mesi, ma non gli hanno nemmeno tolto la licenza...w lìitalia.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> raga..accanto all'istituto dove lavoro c'è un negozio di fumetti.
> 
> il proprietario è stato condannato per pedofilia.aveva abbordato due ragazzi nel nel negozio-
> 
> ebbene, non solo questi ha avuto una condanna lievissima di pochi mesi, ma non gli hanno nemmeno tolto la licenza...w lìitalia.


non è nè il primo nè l'ultimo.
guarda quel professore che scaricava dalla scuola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  foto di ragazzini e che ora torna a scuola..

paese di merda.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è nè il primo nè l'ultimo.
> guarda quel professore che scaricava dalla scuola
> 
> 
> ...


siamo un paese di merdosi. veramente .


ma perchè mi chiedo...perchè ....


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> siamo un paese di merdosi. veramente .
> 
> 
> ma perchè mi chiedo...perchè ....


i criteri con cui si giudica a me sono veramente oscuri
per una minchiata puoi pagare un botto e per cose gravi sei fuori in due giorni.
guarda, fiscalmente posso inseguirti per anni per una cazzo di multa.
non te ne liberi manco a morire. sono come cani con l'osso.
poi cadono in prescrizione reati assurdi..
guarda tutti quei bastardi rei di reati odiosi e feroci che sono usciti con sconti di pena e per cavilli giudiziati !
non che in altri paesi sia meglio però ti viene il fegato viola lo stesso


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Aprile 2008)

*Eppure...*

...son sicuro di sbagliare, perchè siete in tanti a darmi contro...credo che ho le idee un po' confuse ma...credo che, come ad un uomo possa piacere un uomo (omosessuali) ad un uomo possa piacere un bambino. Che poi faccia più impressione quest'ultima cosa, anche perchè i pischelli non sono consenzienti, posso darvi ragione. Ma...non so il perchè...qualcosa accomuna i fatti.
Ammazza...ho scatenato l'ira dell'inferno...son ficcccooooooo!
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Aprile 2008)

*Wikipedia: forse non ho tutti i torti*

La *pedofilia* è l'attrazione sessuale verso bambini in età pubere o pre-pubere, cioè di età generalmente inferiore a 13 anni circa. La parola pedofilia deriva dal greco _παις_ (fanciullo) e _φιλία_ (amicizia, affetto). Un termine simile, di significato leggermente diverso ma correlato, è il termine pederastia.
In ambito psichiatrico è catalogata nel gruppo delle parafilie, ovvero tra i disturbi del desiderio sessuale. Nell'accezione comune, al di fuori dall’ambito psichiatrico, talvolta il termine pedofilia si discosta dal significato letterale e viene utilizzato per indicare quegli individui che abusano sessualmente di un bambino, o che commettono reati legati alla pedo-pornografia. Questo uso del termine è inesatto. La psichiatria e la criminologia distinguono i pedofili dai _child molester_ (molestatori o persone che abusano di bambini)[1]. *Le due categorie non sono coincidenti. La pedofilia è una preferenza sessuale* dell’individuo o un disturbo psichico, non un reato. *Il termine medico, infatti, definisce l’orientamento della libido del soggetto, non un comportamento oggettivo, e vi sono soggetti pedofili che non attuano condotte illecite, come si hanno casi di abusi su bambini compiuti da individui non affetti da pedofilia.*
Spesso il termine _pedofilia_ viene usato per definire un'intera tipologia di reati, cioè gli atti illeciti che sono conseguenza del desiderio sessuale pedofilo. Anche se questi atti illeciti possono comprendere atti gravissimi di violenza, il coinvolgimento del minore in attività sessuali - anche non caratterizzate da alcun tipo di violenza o minaccia - è di per sé considerato reato. "L'abuso sessuale costituisce sempre e comunque un attacco confusivo e destabilizzante alla personalità del minore e al suo percorso evolutivo" (cfr. Loredana Petrone in [2]).


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

Se per deviazione sessuale e malattia intendi il 'desiderio di un bambino/a' sono concorde nell'uso dei termini.
Invece la pedo-pornografia, come da spiegazione e quindi l'abuso di un minore o l'uso di imamgini e altro che prevedono comunque un abuso per poter essere diffuse, non è solo malattia o deviazione, ma schifosissimo reato.
L'omosessualità, invece, non è deviazione sessuale, am solo preferenza sessuale e non è provato ceh loro siano i diversi e noi i normali e chi la pratica non commette alcun tipo di abuso, se non la violenza che qualunque eterosessuale puà comunqeu commettere.
Comunque, non so voi, ma a me la cosa che fa più schifo non è il pedo-pornografo, ma chi non ha alcuna malattia e sfrutta i bambini per mettere in giro e far pagare questo materiale, magari abusando di loro all'estero per non aver problemi legali o in varie maniere realizzando foto e filmini da vendere. Almeno i pedo-pornografi possono avere l'alibi della malattia, anche se potrebbero rivolgersi ad un centro per farsi curare, invece loro scelgono di fare soldi facili in questo modo!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Aprile 2008)

*Sempre su Wiki...*


Spiegazione *psicologica* ("*omosessuali si diventa*"). L'omosessualità è l'effetto di un differente sviluppo della psiche, in genere maturato da bambini o da adolescenti (così la pensavano in passato molte - se non la maggior parte - delle branche della psicoanalisi, della psichiatria e della psicologia). Oggi questa spiegazione ha perso consensi rispetto al passato, specie rispetto al secondo dopoguerra, quando era quella prevalente nel mondo scientifico.
...ecco perchè, forse, accomuno le cose...
Perchè dare dei malati di mente ai pedofili e non agli omosessuali o ai bsx?
Marco


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Spiegazione *psicologica* ("*omosessuali si diventa*"). L'omosessualità è l'effetto di un differente sviluppo della psiche, in genere maturato da bambini o da adolescenti (così la pensavano in passato molte - se non la maggior parte - delle branche della psicoanalisi, della psichiatria e della psicologia). Oggi questa spiegazione ha perso consensi rispetto al passato, specie rispetto al secondo dopoguerra, quando era quella prevalente nel mondo scientifico.
> ...ecco perchè, forse, accomuno le cose...
> Perchè dare dei malati di mente ai pedofili e non agli omosessuali o ai bsx?
> Marco


Perchè "OGGI QUESTA SPIEGAZIONE HA PERSO CONSENSI RISPETTO AL PASSATO". Cioè oggi si ritiene che l'omosessualità o bisessualità sia una preferenza e basta. Io so perchè la pedofilia è una malattia: presuppone per concretizzarsi il consenso di una persona che non può dare il proprio consenso. Invece omosessualità, bisessualità e transessualità non passano per questo scotto.....


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Spiegazione *psicologica* ("*omosessuali si diventa*"). L'omosessualità è l'effetto di un differente sviluppo della psiche, in genere maturato da bambini o da adolescenti (così la pensavano in passato molte - se non la maggior parte - delle branche della psicoanalisi, della psichiatria e della psicologia). Oggi questa spiegazione ha perso consensi rispetto al passato, specie rispetto al secondo dopoguerra, quando era quella prevalente nel mondo scientifico.
> ...ecco perchè, forse, accomuno le cose...
> Perchè dare dei malati di mente ai pedofili e non agli omosessuali o ai bsx?
> Marco


è una provocazione...uno scherzo...?

omosessualità, bisessualità, eterosessualità ..sono comportamenti sessuali che un adulto ha con un altro adulto consenziente e consapevole nonchè fisicamente e psicologicamente pronto per questo
il pedofilo ha rapporti sessuali con un bambino ...che da questa esperienza uscirà 
segnato a vita
mi sento pure scema a scrivere


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> è una provocazione...uno scherzo...?
> 
> omosessuale, bisessuale, eterosessuale ..sono comportamenti sessuali che un adulto ha con un altro adulto consenziente e consapevole nonchè fisicamente e psicologicamente pronto per questo
> il pedofilo ha rapporti sessuali con un bambino ...che da questa esperienza uscirà
> ...


 
Gioia, ma guarda che queste cose le avevo già scritte io...so bene che ci sono differenze...ma...forse non ci capiamo. Voi guardate il fatto che il bambino non è consenziente e da qui ne traete la differenza. Guardiamo invece solo il pedofilo, come persona e come persona da queste particolari esigenze...come un omosessuale che ha determinate esigenze...non guardiamo solo i pischellini che sicuramente saranno traumatizzati...mica stiamo scoprendo l'acqua calda...
Air


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, ma guarda che queste cose le avevo già scritte io...so bene che ci sono differenze...ma...forse non ci capiamo. Voi guardate il fatto che il bambino non è consenziente e da qui ne traete la differenza. Guardiamo invece solo il pedofilo, come persona e come persona da queste particolari esigenze...come un omosessuale che ha determinate esigenze...non guardiamo solo i pischellini che sicuramente saranno traumatizzati...mica stiamo scoprendo l'acqua calda...
> Air


scusa l'ennesima ingenuità ma a me delle esigenze del pedofilo non importa un fico secco.
non ti seguo e non capisco dove ti porti questo discorso insensato ma è sicuramente un mio limite

gioia?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

credo che marco intenda dire: 
un eterosessuale è uno ch evuole persone di sesso diverso, un omosessuale vuole persone dello stesso sesso, un bisessuale vuole entrambi, un pedofilo vuole bambini.
Posto che volere bambini è sbagliato, ma ipotizziamo che questi 4 vivano ai 4 poli terrestri soli, che differenza c'è fra loro? Perchè uno è più o meno malato e chi lo è?
Io ritengo che anche se un pedofilo non compie atti pedopornografici sia malato perchè ha delle pulsioni malate, come un violentatore. 
Un omosessuale, trans, bisessuale od eterosessuale, hanno pulsioni magari non condivise ma mai nocive e non sono malati in alcuna misura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo che marco intenda dire:
> un eterosessuale è uno ch evuole persone di sesso diverso, un omosessuale vuole persone dello stesso sesso, un bisessuale vuole entrambi, un pedofilo vuole bambini.
> Posto che volere bambini è sbagliato, ma ipotizziamo che questi 4 vivano ai 4 poli terrestri soli, che differenza c'è fra loro? Perchè uno è più o meno malato e chi lo è?
> Io ritengo che anche se un pedofilo non compie atti pedopornografici sia malato perchè ha delle pulsioni malate, come un violentatore.
> Un omosessuale, trans, bisessuale od eterosessuale, hanno pulsioni magari non condivise ma mai nocive e non sono malati in alcuna misura.


Credo che Air ponga un problema ancora diverso.
Ovvero che indipendentemente dai danni che una preferenza sessuale possa portare (un pedofilo che non attua la sua preferenza ...neppure alimentando un mercato pornografico...è non dannoso mentre lo è un etero violento) si poneva il problema di definire un confine di normalità che è difficile da tracciare.
Un feticista che riuscisse ad avere rapporti solo con scarpe o biancheria ha sicuramente qualche problema, ma non danneggiando nessuno (se non qualche scarpa...) non si pone il problema della sua "malattia". Così è per qualsiasi comportamento sessuale che non comporti danni per altri.


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *credo che marco intenda dire: *
> *un eterosessuale è uno ch evuole persone di sesso diverso, un omosessuale vuole persone dello stesso sesso, un bisessuale vuole entrambi, un pedofilo vuole bambini.*
> *Posto che volere bambini è sbagliato, ma ipotizziamo che questi 4 vivano ai 4 poli terrestri soli, che differenza c'è fra loro? Perchè uno è più o meno malato e chi lo è?*
> Io ritengo che anche se un pedofilo non compie atti pedopornografici sia malato perchè ha delle pulsioni malate, come un violentatore.
> Un omosessuale, trans, bisessuale od eterosessuale, hanno pulsioni magari non condivise ma mai nocive e non sono malati in alcuna misura.


...ottimo intevento...io avevo in mente proprio questo...e mi scuso se ho scritto tuttaltro...hanno fatto molta fatica i miei insegnanti a valutarmi...sapevano che sapevo ma non sapevo dire ;-)
Grande ma...oltre che grande sei...MITICA!
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che Air ponga un problema ancora diverso.
> Ovvero che indipendentemente dai danni che una preferenza sessuale possa portare (un pedofilo che non attua la sua preferenza ...neppure alimentando un mercato pornografico...è non dannoso mentre lo è un etero violento) si poneva il problema di definire un confine di normalità che è difficile da tracciare.
> Un feticista che riuscisse ad avere rapporti solo con scarpe o biancheria ha sicuramente qualche problema, ma non danneggiando nessuno (se non qualche scarpa...) non si pone il problema della sua "malattia". Così è per qualsiasi comportamento sessuale che non comporti danni per altri.


 
Anche tu sei una grande, perchè è anche questo che volevo scrivere.
W l'iNioranza miaaaaaaa.
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

sì. si è capito.
ma quindi??


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

Quindi direi che violentatori e pedofili non attivi sono malati ma non dannosi e non normali perchè hanno pulsioni fuori dal controllo, dalla sanità, dalla normalità. Come dire che uno che gira a pistole spianate è normale, non lo è, anche se non spara!
Invece etero, trans, omo e bisessuali sono normali, oltre che non dannosi, per quanto concerne le loro pulsioni, almeno!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...son sicuro di sbagliare, perchè siete in tanti a darmi contro...credo che ho le idee un po' confuse ma...credo che, come ad un uomo possa piacere un uomo (omosessuali) ad un uomo possa piacere un bambino. Che poi faccia più impressione quest'ultima cosa, anche perchè i pischelli non sono consenzienti, posso darvi ragione. Ma...non so il perchè...qualcosa accomuna i fatti.
> Ammazza...ho scatenato l'ira dell'inferno...son ficcccooooooo!
> Marco

















marco...

certo...perchè non ci metti in mezzo anche una violenza sessuale ad una donna da parte di un uomo? in fondo non  è consenziente, ma che differenza c'è?


Ma cristo santo, un conto sono gli orientamenti sessuali( che io considero naturali), un conto è fare violenza su un minore o un maggiore.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> marco...
> 
> certo...perchè non ci metti in mezzo anche una violenza sessuale ad una donna da parte di un uomo? in fondo non è consenziente, ma che differenza c'è?
> 
> ...


ma guarda che lui dice 'piacere' senza agire! Se no nemmeno poneva la domanda! 
Lo avevamo già lapidato, direi!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che Air ponga un problema ancora diverso.
> Ovvero che indipendentemente dai danni che una preferenza sessuale possa portare (un pedofilo che non attua la sua preferenza ...neppure alimentando un mercato pornografico...è non dannoso mentre lo è un etero violento) si poneva il problema di definire un confine di normalità che è difficile da tracciare.
> Un feticista che riuscisse ad avere rapporti solo con scarpe o biancheria ha sicuramente qualche problema, ma non danneggiando nessuno *(se non qualche scarpa...)* non si pone il problema della sua "malattia". Così è per qualsiasi comportamento sessuale che non comporti danni per altri.


Mi dispiace che nessuno di voi parli della violenza contro le scarpe... per furtuna ho fondato l'AIAC Associazione Internazionale contro gli Abusi Calzari... Giro 12345... ne abbiamo gia' salvato a centinaia e reintegrate nella societa'...

Grazie


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Aprile 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ma guarda che lui dice 'piacere' senza agire! Se no nemmeno poneva la domanda!
> Lo avevamo già lapidato, direi!!


 
Provare piacere verso un minore è comunque spostare la propria libido verso un soggetto che non puo' agire, che non puo' inter-agire...e quindi violenza o non violenza il problema  è che si sia spostata comunque verso un soggetto che NON permette di vivere la propria pulsione in maniera paritaria...non sono un medico e forse sto sparando cazzate, ma mescolare le cose mi sembra assurdo.

o forse non ho capito nulla di quello che vuole dire.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Provare piacere verso un minore è comunque spostare la propria libido verso un soggetto che non puo' agire, che non puo' inter-agire...e quindi violenza o non violenza il problema  è che si sia spostata comunque verso un soggetto che NON permette di vivere la propria pulsione in maniera paritaria...non sono un medico e forse sto sparando cazzate, ma mescolare le cose mi sembra assurdo.
> 
> o forse non ho capito nulla di quello che vuole dire.


Ti quoto... non son voluta intervenire seriamente perche' mi girano i cocomeri...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Provare piacere verso un minore è comunque spostare la propria libido verso un soggetto che non puo' agire, che non puo' inter-agire...e quindi violenza o non violenza il problema è che si sia spostata comunque verso un soggetto che NON permette di vivere la propria pulsione in maniera paritaria...non sono un medico e forse sto sparando cazzate, ma mescolare le cose mi sembra assurdo.
> 
> o forse non ho capito nulla di quello che vuole dire.


sì, concordo, ma posto che il pedofilo in questione non agisca in alcun modo, è egli normale? E' malato? E se sì, quanto? Dov'è il confine tra malattia e non malattia, devianza e normalità.
Questa la domanda. Retorica la mia risposta che ho dato già!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, concordo, ma posto che il pedofilo in questione non agisca in alcun modo, è egli normale? E' malato? E se sì, quanto? Dov'è il confine tra malattia e non malattia, devianza e normalità.
> Questa la domanda. Retorica la mia risposta che ho dato già!


Per me un essere umano che guarda un bimbo come oggetto di desiderio sessuale e' fortemente deviato... a prescidendere dall'agire o non agire...


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me un essere umano che guarda un bimbo come oggetto di desiderio sessuale e' fortemente deviato... a prescidendere dall'agire o non agire...


e va appeso per i coglioni in piazzale cadorna.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e va appeso per i coglioni in piazzale cadorna.


O in Piazza Signoria cosi' i giapponesi fanno foto...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O in Piazza Signoria cosi' i giapponesi fanno foto...


 che ti credi ?che noi in piazza cadorna non si abbiano i giappa che fotografano l'agone della aulenti???
tzè


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me un essere umano che guarda un bimbo come oggetto di desiderio sessuale e' fortemente deviato... a prescidendere dall'agire o non agire...


si sono molto d'accordo ma perchè invece uno che guarda una scarpa come oggetto di desiderio sessuale che cavolo è??? fortemente deviato pure lui.
Credo che lui non stia giustificando il pedofilo ma considerandolo deviato sessualmente, come i gay e i feticisti.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si sono molto d'accordo ma perchè invece uno che guarda una scarpa come oggetto di desiderio sessuale che cavolo è??? fortemente deviato pure lui.
> Credo che lui non stia giustificando il pedofilo ma considerandolo deviato sessualmente, come i gay e i feticisti.


Che mi frega se uno guarda le mie scarpe con la bava alla bocca? Se uno guarda mia figlia con la bava alla bocca mi frega e come e gli/le faccio passare i piu' orridi 30 minuti della sua vita... ognuno per me puo' essere deviato e contorto quanto gli pare... scarpe, fruste, tortini di merda (pardon)... che mi frega? I gusti sono gusti la malattia entra in gioco quando c'e' una violenza di mezzo, anche se solo intenzionale... avere come oggetto sessuale l'idea di strappare l'innocenza sessuale a un bambino e' una violenza anche se solo intenzionale...


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me un essere umano che guarda un bimbo come oggetto di desiderio sessuale e' fortemente deviato... a prescidendere dall'agire o non agire...


Sono d'accordissimo.
Ad un adulto che provasse desiderio sessuale per un bambino augurerei di finire sotto una macchina il prima possibile!! Anche se avessi la cetezza che mai in vita sua metterà in atto comportamenti violenti...non mi interessa...solo il fatto di provare desiderio verso i minori e di fare fantasie su di loro mi da il voltastomaco!!
E' una cosa disumana!!


----------



## Old adiemus (3 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> marco...
> 
> certo...perchè non ci metti in mezzo anche una violenza sessuale ad una donna da parte di un uomo? in fondo non è consenziente, ma che differenza c'è?
> 
> ...


*cosa c'entra??????????? per te i pedofili sono tutti violenti? no, molti sono solo orientati sul casto e puro e la castità e la purezza le trovi solo nei bambini*
*orientamenti sessuali come sono orientamenti l'omosessualità e la bisessualità, nonché l'eterosessualità. Non difendo i pedofili ma che colpa ne hanno, loro, se sono così orientati?*
*adiemus*​


----------



## Old adiemus (3 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Provare piacere verso un minore* è comunque spostare la propria libido verso un soggetto che non puo' agire, che non puo' inter-agire...e quindi violenza o non violenza il problema è che si sia spostata comunque verso un soggetto che NON permette di vivere la propria pulsione in maniera paritaria...non sono un medico e forse sto sparando cazzate, ma mescolare le cose mi sembra assurdo.
> 
> o forse non ho capito nulla di quello che vuole dire.


se un culattone ci prova con un minore, nessuno dice nulla. chissà perchè. 
lo fa un pedofilo, viene lapidato perchè non viene riconosciuta la sua esigenza
adiemus​


----------



## Old adiemus (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me un essere umano che guarda un bimbo come oggetto di desiderio sessuale e' fortemente deviato... a prescidendere dall'agire o non agire...


quindi sono deviati anche i feticisti, quelli che adorano gli scambi di coppia, quelli che adorano l'animal sex, quelli che adorano il genere sadomaso e mettiamoci anche quelli che adorano il sesso anale, perchè non è certo il fare l'amore. anche in questo caso, ognuno difende la categoria di appartenenza.
se tu lettrice ami il feticismo, non ci trovi nulla di strano. ma se lo detesti, ritieni fuori di melone chi si mette a baciare biancheria intima, scarpe etc......
adiemus​


----------



## Old adiemus (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che mi frega se uno guarda le mie scarpe con la bava alla bocca? Se uno guarda mia figlia con la bava alla bocca mi frega e come e gli/le faccio passare i piu' orridi 30 minuti della sua vita... ognuno per me puo' essere deviato e contorto quanto gli pare... scarpe, fruste, tortini di merda (pardon)... che mi frega? *I gusti sono gusti* la malattia entra in gioco quando c'e' una violenza di mezzo, anche se solo intenzionale... avere come oggetto sessuale l'idea di strappare l'innocenza sessuale a un bambino e' una violenza anche se solo intenzionale...


i gusti sono gusti e vanno rispettati. tutti. questo non vuol dire che mi schiero dalla parte dei pedofili: li brucerei tutti. però se sono fatti così, che colpa ne hanno? è come se ti dessi la colpa, in caso venissi a sapere che ti piace il genere sadomaso, se tu ti fai sodomizzare dal tuo uomo. posso non concordare, ma non incolpare.
adiemus​


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> se un culattone ci prova con un minore, nessuno dice nulla. chissà perchè.
> lo fa un pedofilo, viene lapidato perchè non viene riconosciuta la sua esigenza
> adiemus​



Quell'uomo e' pedofilo e omosessuale


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> i gusti sono gusti e vanno rispettati. tutti. questo non vuol dire che mi schiero dalla parte dei pedofili: li brucerei tutti. però se sono fatti così, che colpa ne hanno? è come se ti dessi la colpa, in caso venissi a sapere che ti piace il genere sadomaso, se tu ti fai sodomizzare dal tuo uomo. posso non concordare, ma non incolpare.
> adiemus​



Ma cosa stai scrivendo? Ma capisci la differenza tra l'essere consenzienti e il non esserlo? 

Per altro trovo disgustoso il modo in cui ti esprimi...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> se un culattone ci prova con un minore, nessuno dice nulla. chissà perchè.
> lo fa un pedofilo, viene lapidato perchè non viene riconosciuta la *sua esigenza*
> adiemus​


e qui ti sbagli.
bisogna riconoscere la sua esigenza (del pedofilo) ma non quella del minore con cui vuole soddisfarla??

e tanto per dirne una...io condanno anche quelli che si fanno gli animali.

Non c'è neanche qui un reciproco scambio connsenziente


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> *cosa c'entra??????????? per te i pedofili sono tutti violenti? no, molti sono solo orientati sul casto e puro e la castità e la purezza le trovi solo nei bambini*
> *orientamenti sessuali come sono orientamenti l'omosessualità e la bisessualità, nonché l'eterosessualità. Non difendo i pedofili ma che colpa ne hanno, loro, se sono così orientati?*
> 
> *adiemus*​


 
Ma cosa vuol dire questa frase? Non ho mica capito!!
Se sono orientati al casto e pure che si facciano monaci o monache!!
Tu dici che non tutte le persone che sono attratte dai bambini (e quindi dalla loro innocenza) metteranno mai in pratica le loro fantasie.
Ok, ci può stare. Ma restano dei malati mentali...perchè essere attratti dai bambini (anche da quelli molto piccoli) è innaturale e la cosa più saggia che dovrebbero fare è mettersi in mano a degli esperti pschiatri e tenere a bada il loro impulsi (anche assumendo dei mediciali).
Perchè guarda...io non so perchè ma ho dei forti dubbi che una persona con questi disturbi mentali da solo riesca a "controllarsi" per tutta la vita...prima o poi il desiderio di mettere in pratica le sue fantase prenderà il sopravvento...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> se un culattone ci prova con un minore, nessuno dice nulla. chissà perchè.
> lo fa un pedofilo, viene lapidato perchè non viene riconosciuta la sua esigenza
> 
> adiemus​


Non vorrei starpparti dal sogno ma un 'culattone' (come dici tu, io dico omosessuale) che ci prova con un minore E' un pedofilo. Non c'è differenza fra i due casi che illustri: è sempre un adulto con un bambino, di qualunque sesso stiamo parlando.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Aprile 2008)

*Vado un poco fuori OT*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire questa frase? Non ho mica capito!!
> Se sono orientati al casto e pure che si facciano monaci o monache!!
> Tu dici che non tutte le persone che sono attratte dai bambini (e quindi dalla loro innocenza) metteranno mai in pratica le loro fantasie.
> Ok, ci può stare. Ma restano dei malati mentali...perchè essere attratti dai bambini (anche da quelli molto piccoli) *è innaturale* e la cosa più saggia che dovrebbero fare è mettersi in mano a degli esperti pschiatri e tenere a bada il loro impulsi (anche assumendo dei mediciali).
> Perchè guarda...io non so perchè ma ho dei forti dubbi che una persona con questi disturbi mentali da solo riesca a "controllarsi" per tutta la vita...prima o poi il desiderio di mettere in pratica le sue fantase prenderà il sopravvento...


...è naturale o innaturale tradire? Vado un po' fuori OT, scusate, ma è tanto per capire. O è talmente pane quotidiano per molti che, da innaturale è diventato naturale?
Porgo in altro modo la domanda, così (spero) di farmi capire maggiormente: è naturale avere più di un uomo o più di una donna in contemporanea?
Air


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è naturale o innaturale tradire? Vado un po' fuori OT, scusate, ma è tanto per capire. O è talmente pane quotidiano per molti che, da innaturale è diventato naturale?
> Porgo in altro modo la domanda, così (spero) di farmi capire maggiormente: è naturale avere più di un uomo o più di una donna in contemporanea?
> Air



Non capisco cosa tu intenda per NATURALE, ma sicuramente e' accettabile...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è naturale o innaturale tradire? Vado un po' fuori OT, scusate, ma è tanto per capire. O è talmente pane quotidiano per molti che, da innaturale è diventato naturale?
> Porgo in altro modo la domanda, così (spero) di farmi capire maggiormente: è naturale avere più di un uomo o più di una donna in contemporanea?
> Air


senti ...funziona bene la pressurizzazione degli aerei con cui voli?


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> senti ...funziona bene la pressurizzazione degli aerei con cui voli?


me la sto facendo anche io sta domanda  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Marco, ma cosa hai ... da un po di tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non ti capisco


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> me la sto facendo anche io sta domanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...troppe donne alle quali badare...
Preciso che sono contro la pedofilia ed in primi ho più volte scritto che non paragono per filo e per segno la pedofilia con l'omosessualità la bisessualità e l'eterosessualità. Volevo semplicemente discutere con voi sull'idea che, ad un uomo può piacere un'altro uomo...ma ad un uomo non può piacere un bambino. Forse, non essendo favorevole manco all'omosessualità, non vedo il perchè devo farmela andare bene...ma il pedofilo non lo devo capire, comprendere, scusare.
Air


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2008)

Marco, ma che è sta storia che vuoi cercare la normalità? Da ieri che vai così........ a me sembra un  pò inutile, la normalità non esiste, direi...... tu come ti senti? Normale? E perchè vuoi esserlo ad ogni costo?


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa tu intenda per NATURALE, ma sicuramente *e' accettabile*...


 
...è accettabile perchè tu sei favorevole al tradimento. Ma sai bene che non lo è. E se tu fossi pedofila? Certo, non lo sei ma sei, tra l'altro, madre di una dolce pischellina che, immaginata nelle mani di un pedofilo...la cosa t'irrita maggiormente.
Air


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...troppe donne alle quali badare...
> Preciso che sono contro la pedofilia ed in primi ho più volte scritto che non paragono per filo e per segno la pedofilia con l'omosessualità la bisessualità e l'eterosessualità. Volevo semplicemente discutere con voi sull'idea che, ad un uomo può piacere un'altro uomo...ma ad un uomo non può piacere un bambino. Forse, non essendo favorevole manco all'omosessualità, non vedo il perchè devo farmela andare bene...ma il pedofilo non lo devo capire, comprendere, scusare.
> Air


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...troppe donne alle quali badare...
> Preciso che sono contro la pedofilia ed in primi ho più volte scritto che non paragono per filo e per segno la pedofilia con l'omosessualità la bisessualità e l'eterosessualità. Volevo semplicemente discutere con voi sull'idea che, ad un uomo può piacere un'altro uomo...ma ad un uomo non può piacere un bambino. Forse, non essendo favorevole manco all'omosessualità, non vedo il perchè devo farmela andare bene...ma* il pedofilo* non lo devo capire, comprendere, scusare.
> Air


... va condannato sempre, perche' uccide il bambino ed il diritto all'innocenza.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Marco, ma che è sta storia che vuoi cercare la normalità? Da ieri che vai così........ a me sembra un pò inutile, la normalità non esiste, direi...... tu come ti senti? Normale? E perchè vuoi esserlo ad ogni costo?


Sai cosa m'irrita? Che i traditori, commettono una vigliaccata, giocano coi sentimenti altrui ma...come dice Lettrice...è passabile. Ormai è una moda...come potrebbe non essere passabile. I gay ed i bsx...beh, altra specie protetta...guai a chi li tocca. Parli dei pedofili...incomincia il finimondo.
Concludo qui l'argomento. Definitivamente.
Air


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è accettabile perchè tu sei favorevole al tradimento. Ma sai bene che non lo è. E se tu fossi pedofila? Certo, non lo sei ma sei, tra l'altro, madre di una dolce pischellina che, immaginata nelle mani di un pedofilo...la cosa* t'irrita* maggiormente.
> Air


IRRITA? ... Lettri' cosa gli faresti al pedofilo? 


A me mi manda in bestia


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IRRITA? ... Lettri' cosa gli faresti al pedofilo?
> 
> 
> A me mi manda in bestia


...ai traditori, invece, diamo loro una coppa ed un assegno da 1 milione di euri...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

oddiio ho sbagliato a postare e mi trovo sotto marì che vomita
fammi andare và


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sai cosa m'irrita? Che i traditori, commettono una vigliaccata, giocano coi sentimenti altrui ma...come dice Lettrice...è passabile. Ormai è una moda...come potrebbe non essere passabile. I gay ed i bsx...beh, altra specie protetta...guai a chi li tocca. Parli dei pedofili...incomincia il finimondo.
> * Concludo qui l'argomento. Definitivamente.*
> Air



Lo spero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  perche non hai capito un tubo ... scusa eh.


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la normalità non esiste, direi...... tu come ti senti? Normale? E perchè vuoi esserlo ad ogni costo?


la normalità esiste eccome. In un mondo dove tutti si considerano trasgressivi, speciali e diversi   io ambisco alla normalità.
Ormai è chi è "normale" che è diverso.


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ai traditori, invece, diamo loro una coppa ed un assegno da 1 milione di euri...


Marco esci fuori da questo post  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Quando sarai padre ne riperleremo, ora NO.


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> oddiio ho sbagliato a postare e mi trovo sotto marì che vomita
> fammi andare và


Tranquilla ... miro bene


----------



## Grande82 (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ai traditori, invece, diamo loro una coppa ed un assegno da 1 milione di euri...


Guarda, da traditrice ti dico che un tradimento non è accettabile, e che fa male, un casino.
Però tu sei stato tradito, quindi sai che una persona equilibrata soffre da morire, ma cresce anceh con situazioni del genere, le supera, si evolve, magari si ritrova felice dopo un pò perchè capisce di non aver perso poi granchè visto che la persona che tradisce (e mi ci metto in mezzo) non vale quel dolore che inizialemnte provava. 
Allo stesso modo, se un adulto viene 'adescato' da un trans, da un omosessuale o da un bisessuale, se in un momento di confusione si trova a contatto con essi, lo supera perchè ne ha i mezzi, psicologici sopratutto, culturali anche, cioè alla fine non fa nulla che in fondo in fondo non si sentiva di fare.
Invece un violentatore o un pedofilo (li metto sullo stesso piano e gli darei quantomeno i domiciliari a vita) non lascia a chi subisce la possibilità di risollevarsi da quel dolore, da quell'essere stato assoggettato ad una violenza. Da una violenza, soprattutto in età infantile, non ci si risolleva mai del tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ai traditori, invece, diamo loro una coppa ed un assegno da 1 milione di euri...



e   chi non è traditore, culattone, pedofilo, bisex ??
Cosa vince??


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

io vorrei capire il coprofilo perchè viene ritenuto poco normale .
cosa c'è di strano se uno ama la cacca?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...è accettabile perchè tu sei favorevole al tradimento. Ma sai bene che non lo è. E se tu fossi pedofila? Certo, non lo sei ma sei, tra l'altro, madre di una dolce pischellina che, immaginata nelle mani di un pedofilo...la cosa t'irrita maggiormente.
> Air



Ma che cazzo vai blatterando? Ma che paragoni strampalati fai? Non e' che si e' favorevoli o contrari al tradimento... il tradimento e' semplicemente accettabile perche' le persone coinvolte sono comunque adulti e ammortizzano le cose da ADULTO!! I bambini come cazzo ammortizzano un figli di puttana pervertito???

Forse quando avrai figli capirai... me ne fotto se mi mettono le corna se mi toccano mia figlia ammazzo!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Comunque Air io te lo dico con tutto il cuore... tu questa cosa del tradimento la devi superare, guarda che al mondo ci sono cose estramente peggiori che possono capitare al cui confronto il tradimento e' un niente e non vale la pena di perderci la salute...


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ai traditori, invece, diamo loro una coppa ed un assegno da 1 milione di euri...


Air amico mio,
ma che è questa tua fobia per i traditori?
Qui nessuno inneggia al tradimento, il forum è pieno di traditi che soffrono e cercano di capire il perchè di tante cose... ed alcune spiegazioni chi le può dare meglio dei traditori... ci sono persone sposate da tanti anni e con figli che si ritrovano a dover affrontare il problema di mandare o no all'aria una vita costruita insieme... eppure non vedo in loro l'astio che hai tu...
Come puoi paragonare il traditore al pedofilo? Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità?
Sei stato tradito da due fanciulle... è brutto, doloroso... capisco, fino ad un certo punto però... tutti hanno preso qualche batosta nella vita, poi ci si rialza e si investe con più cautela... 
Ma è davvero solo questo che ti ha fatto diventare così?


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

lapidiamo tutti i traditori...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Aprile 2008)

Oggi pongo io una domanda: differenza fra chi tradisce e chi violenta..... 
Differenza fra chi è tradito e chi è violentato.....
Viene da alcuni pensieri di ieri, che ne dite?


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Oggi pongo io una domanda: differenza fra chi tradisce e chi violenta.....
> Differenza fra chi è tradito e chi è violentato.....
> Viene da alcuni pensieri di ieri, che ne dite?


 
...purtroppo il tradimento non viene considearto "violenza psicologica" per i più fragili, per i più deboli...
...immagino quindi le risposte...
...chi è stato in ospedale, chi ha avuto l'esigenza di uno psichiatra, chi ha assunto psicofarmaci, dopo un tradimento, non viene considerato violentato, bensì fragile, che somatizza troppo...
Air


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...purtroppo il tradimento non viene considearto "violenza psicologica" per i più fragili, per i più deboli...
> ...immagino quindi le risposte...
> ...*chi è stato in ospedale, chi ha avuto l'esigenza di uno psichiatra, chi ha assunto psicofarmaci, non viene considerato violentato, bensì fragile, che somatizza* troppo...
> Air


la madonnina.....oh ma guardate che da che mondo e mondo la gente soffre...non per questo muore.. la nostra generazione sembra non sia capace di soffrire.
Air, se ti violentano credimi, ci resti molto peggio che se ti tradiscono.
Un tradimento ti fa male, ma poi come per tutto nella vita te ne fai una ragione.
Uno stupro ti segna tutta la vita


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> la madonnina.....oh ma guardate che da che mondo e mondo la gente soffre...non per questo muore.. la nostra generazione sembra non sia capace di soffrire.
> Air, se ti violentano credimi, ci resti molto peggio che se ti tradiscono.
> Un tradimento ti fa male, ma poi come per tutto nella vita te ne fai una ragione.
> Uno stupro ti segna tutta la vita


...guarda che la violenza non è solo quella fisica...sai quando si dice che può ferire più una parola che un gesto...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...purtroppo il tradimento non viene considearto "violenza psicologica" per i più fragili, per i più deboli...
> ...immagino quindi le risposte...
> ...chi è stato in ospedale, chi ha avuto l'esigenza di uno psichiatra, chi ha assunto psicofarmaci, dopo un tradimento, non viene considerato violentato, bensì fragile, che somatizza troppo...
> Air



Ammore arripijati!!!


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...guarda che la violenza non è solo quella fisica...sai quando si dice che può ferire più una parola che un gesto...


lo stupro non è solo violenza fisica è *molto* di più.
air..ma chiedilo anche ai tuoi nonni, alle generazioni prima di noi.
Il soffrire per amore è da sempre.
Non si muore mica,
a me pare che siamo diventati tutti un pò seghe

anzi...*siete...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...guarda che la violenza non è solo quella fisica...sai quando si dice che può ferire più una parola che un gesto...



Sine... ma tu vuoi mettere un tradimento con uno stupro!!!!

Un traditore con un pedofilo... dai cazzo!!! Come dire a uno con tumore che stai un male cane perche' c'hai una verruca sul piede!!!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Aprile 2008)

Solo perchè ci hanno cresciuto dicendo che la violenza psicologica è molto più superabile di quella fisica. 
Eppure leggo Il cacciatore di aquiloni e vedo un uomo ferito nel corpo che si risolleva e vive la sua vita appieno. Perchè la loro cultura è diversa e la violenza fisica fa parte dello scotto da pagare. Invece il tradimento subito è onta da lavare col sangue.
Io per prima avverto la differenza e sono una forte di testa, ceh pensa che il dolore sia superabile ma la violenza del corpo è molto più difficile superarla!
Eppure mi rendo conto che solo la cultura ha creato la barriera, a parole sono simili, nel dolore che lasciano.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Aprile 2008)

Potremmo dire forse che lo stupro è violenza del corpo e dell'anima invece il tradimento ferisce solo l'anima? 
Oppure che il tradimento è  un qualcosa da aspettarci e quindi molto più gestibile e superabile?


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Potremmo dire forse che lo stupro è violenza del corpo e dell'anima invece il tradimento ferisce solo l'anima?
> Oppure che il tradimento è un qualcosa da aspettarci e quindi molto più gestibile e superabile?


 
...sei sempre più GRANDE!


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

io veramente non vi capisco..
ma ci credete davvero??
paragonare l'esperienza dello stupro ad un paio di corna mi pare una bestemmia


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io veramente non vi capisco..
> ma ci credete davvero??
> paragonare l'esperienza dello stupro ad un paio di corna mi pare una bestemmia


Brugola, lasciamo perdere ciò che ho postato fino ad ora...ragionimao sulle parole di Grande che cito qui di seguito:

*Potremmo dire forse che lo stupro è violenza del corpo e dell'anima invece il tradimento ferisce solo l'anima? 
Oppure che il tradimento è un qualcosa da aspettarci e quindi molto più gestibile e superabile?*


----------



## Grande82 (4 Aprile 2008)

Perchè parti dal presupposto che io voglia paragonare e mettere sullo stesso piano? Offro solo un punto di vista diverso che in realtà non è nemmeno il mio.
Solo che ieri mentre scrivevo mi rendevo conto di quanto simili fossero le descrizioni delle due esperienze e mi chiedevo se potessimo illuminarci reciprocamente.
Già con la storia dello stupro come doppia ferita e del tradimento come ferita dell'anima solo, ho capito qualcosa.
Ora penso anche: che diritto ha un tradito di considerarsi ferito nell'anima come uno stuprato? Perchè in realtà chi viene stuprato non ha 'filtro' per quell'esperienza, invece chi è tradito ne ha vari: innanzitutto il fatto che la società ci addestra a non fidarci mai del tutto. E poi anche il sapere che la ferita inferta non è per sempre, perchè quando passerà l'amor epasserà anche la ferita, mentre la ferita dello stuprato non passerà mai.
Che ne dite?


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Brugola, lasciamo perdere ciò che ho postato fino ad ora...ragionimao sulle parole di Grande che cito qui di seguito:
> 
> *Potremmo dire forse che lo stupro è violenza del corpo e dell'anima invece il tradimento ferisce solo l'anima? *
> *Oppure che il tradimento è un qualcosa da aspettarci e quindi molto più gestibile e superabile?*


 
no air.
non potremmo dire nè l'una nè l'altra.
Uno stupro è una violenza terribile che ti segna per tutta la vita, che ti farà sentire per sempre vulnerabile, indifesa, in balia di chiunque e che ti renderà difficile per sempre la vita sentimentale e sociale
il tradimento è una brutta esperienza alla quale ripenserai con fastidio e noncuranza dopo un certo tempo. 
Ma dare il peso giusto alle cose no??


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Brugola, lasciamo perdere ciò che ho postato fino ad ora...ragionimao sulle parole di Grande che cito qui di seguito:
> 
> *Potremmo dire forse che lo stupro è violenza del corpo e dell'anima invece il tradimento ferisce solo l'anima?
> Oppure che il tradimento è un qualcosa da aspettarci e quindi molto più gestibile e superabile?*



non sapete di che state parlando.
perchè conoscete solo il tradimento e non vi hanno mai stuprati


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Brugola, lasciamo perdere ciò che ho postato fino ad ora...ragionimao sulle parole di Grande che cito qui di seguito:
> 
> *Potremmo dire forse che lo stupro è violenza del corpo e dell'anima invece il tradimento ferisce solo l'anima? *
> *Oppure che il tradimento è un qualcosa da aspettarci e quindi molto più gestibile e superabile?*


Marco, parlando con te (e non con Angel o Amarax che son casi diversi...) mi sento di dirti che la tua prospettiva è sbagliata. Non è la fanciulla con cui stavi che ti ha violentato l'anima... sei tu che, forse ingenuamente, ti sei fatto violenza, lei ha fatto solo i cazzi suoi... La vosta era una relazione sessuale, per le modalità con cui si è svolta... ti aveva forse promesso fidanzamento o matrimonio? Ti aveva giurato fedeltà eterna? Non credo, almeno da quello che ci hai raccontato... Quindi non vedo dove stia la violenza, forse eri volato in alto da solo e cadento precipitosamente ti sei fatto male... ma sei stato incauto tu... come mi sembri ancora incauto dagli ultimi racconti... qui ti raccomandiamo cautela, perchè viversi esperienze da porcolo senza cascarci col cuoricino... non è roba per persone sensibili...


----------



## Grande82 (4 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sapete di che state parlando.
> perchè conoscete solo il tradimento e non vi hanno mai stuprati


medu, scusa ti sei sentita offesa, davvero, non volevo mettere sul tavolo un discorso doloroso o difficiile, ma un confronto un pò scientifico, direi, una specie di gioco delle differenze logico più che sensoriale. A livello di sentimenti anche io (tanto più da donna) non potrei mai paragonare le due cose. Ma mi aveva stupita come parlandone e descrivendole mi erano venute parole affini. Sicuramente è perchè non conosco e mi auguro di non conoscere mai la violenza.
Scus aancora.
Un abbraccio


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

e a me niente scuse??


----------



## Grande82 (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io veramente non vi capisco..
> ma ci credete davvero??
> paragonare l'esperienza dello stupro ad un paio di corna mi pare una bestemmia





brugola ha detto:


> no air.
> non potremmo dire nè l'una nè l'altra.
> Uno stupro è una violenza terribile che ti segna per tutta la vita, che ti farà sentire per sempre vulnerabile, indifesa, in balia di chiunque e che ti renderà difficile per sempre la vita sentimentale e sociale
> il tradimento è una brutta esperienza alla quale ripenserai con fastidio e noncuranza dopo un certo tempo.
> Ma dare il peso giusto alle cose no??





brugola ha detto:


> e a me niente scuse??


SCUSA!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Che ti devo dire? Medusa mi pareva più ferita e tu più arrabbiata.... solidarietà femminile?!?!?


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> SCUSA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, non arrabbiata, ci mancherebbe
ehm...hai mica un preservativo che ti avanza??


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2008)

salve...io lo metto anche per mangiare la banana


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

quando si dice una vita igienica...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Aprile 2008)

Per quello che di riflesso ho potuto "sentire" come vissuto di una persona che quell'esperienza ha passato, dico che come dice il titolo...è uno schifo! 

E non pensiamo solo allo stupro "violento" ma anche "solo" a quello subdolo, più sotterraneo, dell'adulto che ghermisce la confidenza e anche il sentimento del minore, che sostituisce magari la figura paterna con una parvenza di quella, per poi approfittarsene..e che lascia nell'innocente la dipendenza da quella parvenza di "amore", dal senitrsene succube e dipendente...che i età adulta si traduce spesso in ricerca di accettazione, di doversi produrre in atteggiamenti seduttivi, mantenendo chiuso all'esterno ciò che davvero alberga nel suo intimo, impedendogli di vivere appieno e in modo paritario un rapporto...sempre alla ricerca di quel qualcosa che le è stato tolto...e che non potrà più ritrovare...se non facendo su se stessaa una nuova violenza, quella di finalmente potersi abbandonare senza paura di venir nuovamente tradita e sfruttata...


----------



## Old lele51 (5 Aprile 2008)

*Air...*



Airforever ha detto:


> Sai cosa m'irrita? Che i traditori, commettono una vigliaccata, giocano coi sentimenti altrui ma...come dice Lettrice...è passabile. Ormai è una moda...come potrebbe non essere passabile. I gay ed i bsx...beh, altra specie protetta...guai a chi li tocca. *Parli dei pedofili...incomincia il finimondo.
> Concludo qui l'argomento. Definitivamente*.
> Air


Capiso il tuo ragionamento... neanche a me i gay, i bsx e i traditori a oltranza vanno giù... ma stiamo parlando di persone che posso scegliere quello che sono o fanno della loro vita... anche il pedofilo fa una scelta... ma nel sua gratificarsi ruba l'innocenza e il futuro a un bambino/a che non può ribellarsi... tu nel caso che hai racontanto del gay che ha tirato fuori l'arnese potevi anche dargli un calcio nei coglioni e così capiva subito di aver sbagliato bersaglio... un bambino è ingannato, violentato e molte volte ucciso per l'insania di una sottospecie di uomo!!!
 Ho 4 figli, 2 adulte che fanno la sua vita da sole e con il cuore in mano ti dico che se fossero lesbiche mi dispicerebbe ma non mi farei una ossesione... ne ho altri due di 12 e 6 anni... il mio peggior incubo è la possibilità che loro siano un bersaglio facile per un pedofilo... hai visto dove si celano, dove non possiamo mai essere sicuri che non siano disturbati... ma una sola cosa ti dico.. io mentalmente sono preparato al peggio... se uno di questi escrementi della società si azzarda a toccare uno dei miei piccoli.. non arriva in tribunale... vado FELICE in galera per il resto della mia vita... ma la società avrà un pedòfilo in meno.. questo e poco ma SICURO... e chiudo anch'ìo sull'argomento... mi fa incazzare di brutto... mi sono rovinato la giornata tutto da solo...
Un abbraccio, Lele


----------

